# 2008 Papignan France: Air New Zealand A320 Crash Findings



## Matt308 (Sep 29, 2010)

Interesting accident investigation results. Note the recent international interest in qualification of Maintenance Repair and Overhaul (MRO) organizations worldwide and the implications of the BEA findings. Tragic.

SKYbrary - A320, vicinity Perpignan France, 2008 (LOC HF AW)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 29, 2010)

Wow!


----------

